# GSD Puppy Pictures!



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are some updated pictures of Bijuu, in the few months we've had him he has become a wonderful addition to our household. I'm just hoping he starts to slow down with the weight gain. He is only 21 weeks old and is 55 lbs already.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

you have quite the GSD. i say his weight is on target. why do you want him to slow down with the weight gain? his
weight is going to average out.

are you usuing that crate that's in pic #3?

it looks like in pic #2 your dog could use that flower box to jump the wall.


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

doggiepop said:


> you have quite the GSD. i say his weight is on target. why do you want him to slow down with the weight gain? his
> weight is going to average out.
> 
> are you usuing that crate that's in pic #3?
> ...


Nothing really, I just think he looks a little huge, but I figure he'll even out his weight as he gets older. I'm pretty sure he could use that flower box to jump the wall, but he's never outside alone(we live in a duplex so you never know whose outside), so either my husband or myself are outside with him. The crate you see is the one he flew to us in at 8 weeks, all it's good for now a days is outdoor toy storage since he is too big for it. He sleeps inside with us anyway. I sent these pictures to the breeder as well and used it as a reference to show how much the little fuzz butt has grown since she last saw him.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I love his coloration,such a handsome boy.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

doggiepop said:


> you have quite the GSD. i say his weight is on target. why do you want him to slow down with the weight gain? his
> weight is going to average out.
> 
> are you usuing that crate that's in pic #3?
> ...


that dog's head could barely fit in that crate, of course they aren't using it lol


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Such a unique color, what a cool dude!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

He's gorgeous! I love his coat


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

So handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

very pretty dog


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i say Czech and i'm not sure if it's West German or DDR. Czech and DDR makes more sense than West German. is your dog roached?
what are your plans for such a nice dog?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful puppy!


----------



## MichRugg (Aug 13, 2014)

Whoa, he's so handsome! Love his colours - the fur behind his ears is so bright and vivid. Beautiful dog!


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm sure if he could read them Bijuu would have an inflated head.



doggiepop said:


> i say Czech and i'm not sure if it's West German or DDR. Czech and DDR makes more sense than West German. is your dog roached?
> what are your plans for such a nice dog?


He's a DDR/Czech mix, half and half to be exact, so good eye! I'd like to compete and title him in IPO and maybe some AKC tracking titles, but his main job is to be my buddy. He's not roached, but he's at a weird stage in his growth. His back-end grew, but the front-end(aside from his big head) is still catching up, lol.



MichRugg said:


> Whoa, he's so handsome! Love his colours - the fur behind his ears is so bright and vivid. Beautiful dog!


Yeah, I definitely love how rich his pigment is. I also find it funny how he's darker that both of his parents. I'm very happy he was matched to us.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Goooorgeous GSD, so handsome! Definitely looking forward to more pictures and updates!


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Goooorgeous GSD, so handsome! Definitely looking forward to more pictures and updates!


I will definitely do so, it's funny how much his coat coloration has changed. Here's a picture of him from June:







Definitely a big change in color, my relatives almost thought I had another dog, lol.


----------

